# New pictures of Blue Boy



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Blue Boy and I enjoying a lazy Saturday. Thought I would share pictures.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Awww, he looks like the perfect snuggle bug!! Lucky you!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks so much. Blue Boy and Daisy have brought such joy to me when I needed it at a very hard time.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Awww such a sweet photo of you two! <3 I wish my girls would cuddle like that!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

He doesn't normally do that so I was really surprised. I hope he will do it again.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

He is a cutie! I believe our pets can also know what WE need and certain times.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blue Boy looks so contented there, all snuggled up with you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he's the picture of contentment. Beautiful kitty!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you sprite. He is such a joy.


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

What a cute kitty!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks I took some picture of my other one. Will try to post soon


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

what a regal, majestic cat!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks so much. I love cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, who is this gorgeous kitty?!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

spirite said:


> Wow, who is this gorgeous kitty?!


Her name is Daisy and the first picture is me with Blue Boy. Blue Boy is a blue point apple headed Siamese . Daisy is a seal point Siamese . They are brother and sister. The interesting fact about them Daisy was the only female at of the litter and Blue Boy the only Blue point. I originally thought I wanted two females but there was not 2 female and I was tired of waiting. I am so glad I didn't wait because I wouldn't of had the honor to be their mother. Thanks for the kind comments. I can't believe they are going to be two on November the 28th!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh WOW Becky! Daisy has turned into a Beautiful girl!
I remember when Blue Boy and Daisy were little adorable kittens! They both have grown into beautiful adults!
Sharon


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Sharon. Each day they warm my heart a little more. I wish I would have titled it new pictures of Blue Boy and Daisy.
Becky


----------

